# Charcoal treats?



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm wondering if this is okay for dogs I seen them for sale seems a bit strange...


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know what brand your speaking of, but I know there is a high end brand that is actually a pretty healthy treat for your dog.

Darn it, I can't think of it now.. It comes in a brown paper-like bag, with some clear plastic on the front.

The treats are very hard and crunchy.

My guys really didn't like them, they're pretty spoiled and only go for wet treats 

But from what I've read on the ingredients and heard of them, they are a healthy treat. (Assuming we're speaking of the same brand)


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

Alpha said:


> I don't know what brand your speaking of, but I know there is a high end brand that is actually a pretty healthy treat for your dog.
> 
> Darn it, I can't think of it now.. It comes in a brown paper-like bag, with some clear plastic on the front.
> 
> ...


LOl I mean any charcoal treat I never new dogs could eat charcoal


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Well the kind I'm talking about, aren't just charcoal silly! 

LOL, I think the one I bought was Blueberry and Charcoal... I think, don't quote me  LOL

And definitely don't quote me on this, but I do believe there are people out there who eat charcoal for health benefits. Now I may just be making this up, it may be for vitamins or digestive reasons... I take that back, I have absolutely no idea, but I'm sure there's a reason somewhere.... Hmm.. LOL


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Charcoal as a substance is basically inert. It's used in treats to help remove tartar on teeth. Think of it as a fine, yet digestable sand paper.


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Charcoal as a substance is basically inert. It's used in treats to help remove tartar on teeth. Think of it as a fine, yet digestable sand paper.


Oh now I get it! Thanks curbside


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> Charcoal as a substance is basically inert. It's used in treats to help remove tartar on teeth.


If only burnt toasted marshmallows could have the same effect on my teeth. "I *meant* to catch it on fire. It's good for my teeth!"


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Charcoal as a substance is basically inert. It's used in treats to help remove tartar on teeth. Think of it as a fine, yet digestable sand paper.


Charcoal biscuits were also designed to help absorb bacteria in the dogs stomach (sometimes where really foul breath comes from). Kinda like getting your stomach pumped. 

Make sure to feed Charcoal biscuits accordingly. No more than 1 small biscuit(2"long) per 20lbs of body weight a day.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i no ppl who feed charcole treats to improve digestion u can also get it in granulated form to sprinkle on food to aid digestion 


xxx


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Alpha said:


> I don't know what brand your speaking of, but I know there is a high end brand that is actually a pretty healthy treat for your dog.
> 
> Darn it, I can't think of it now.. It comes in a brown paper-like bag, with some clear plastic on the front.


I think you're talking about Old Mother Hubbard treats.

Charcoal is also used for absorbing odors.


----------

